# Free:Big Island-Luke's Restaurant.com coupon



## Christinern (Oct 30, 2007)

I just returned from the Big Island & did not use a retaurant.com cert. that I had purchased. If anyone is going I can e-mail it to you, so you can use it. You must spend atleast $35 at Luke's (not hard in Hawaii).

----------Christine


----------



## falmouth3 (Oct 30, 2007)

You have an email.


----------



## ati2d (Oct 30, 2007)

This is so _weird!_ I have a $25 restaurant.com certificate that I can redeem for the Big Island & Luke's is the only restaurant listed and I was just looking at the website for Luke's. It looks pretty good. Was there a reason you didn't eat there? Has anyone else eaten there? What did you think? Would it be worth it to redeem it there? Or should I pass & use it some other time? 
Thanks for any info you can give me.


----------



## gstepic (Oct 31, 2007)

*We are leaving for Big Island Saturday*

I just about live on this forum except when freebies are being offered, then I seem to be away from it just a little too long! 

Gary


----------



## marsha77 (Oct 31, 2007)

Gary,

You can get this from http://www.restaurant.com for 70 percent off - today is the last day.  So a 25.00 certificate would cost you $3.00.  TREATS is the code to enter at checkout.

Marsha



gstepic said:


> I just about live on this forum except when freebies are being offered, then I seem to be away from it just a little too long!
> 
> Gary


----------



## Luanne (Oct 31, 2007)

Isn't Luke's in Hawi?  If I were going there, I'd eat at the Bamboo.


----------



## marsha77 (Oct 31, 2007)

Luanne,

Yes Luke's Place is on the Big Island - 

But - Bamboo's doesn't have a gift certificate! 

Marsha




Luanne said:


> Isn't Luke's in Hawi?  If I were going there, I'd eat at the Bamboo.


----------



## Luanne (Oct 31, 2007)

marsha77 said:


> Luanne,
> 
> Yes Luke's Place is on the Big Island -
> 
> ...



Doesn't matter.  It's still worth it.


----------



## gstepic (Oct 31, 2007)

*Thanks*

I know we are planning on driving through the area so I will check with my wife this evening. It's hard to believe that our trip time is almost here, we leave Saturday morning. We made plans over 10 months ago, booking flights and rooms, and our vacation at that time seemed like an eternity away.

Gary


----------



## ati2d (Nov 1, 2007)

ati2d said:


> This is so _weird!_ I have a $25 restaurant.com certificate that I can redeem for the Big Island & Luke's is the only restaurant listed and I was just looking at the website for Luke's. It looks pretty good. Was there a reason you didn't eat there? Has anyone else eaten there? What did you think? Would it be worth it to redeem it there? Or should I pass & use it some other time?
> Thanks for any info you can give me.


So, anyway...........is the restaurant any good, or not? Would it be worth getting a certificate for?


----------



## gstepic (Nov 1, 2007)

*I did not see it listed in the Revealed book*

The book is not our ultimate authority on what we will do in the Islands but I was curious that Lukes was not mentioned at all in the book. There probably are a ton of eating places not listed so probably not too much should be made of the fact that it is not in the book.

Gary


----------



## marsha77 (Nov 1, 2007)

I have not eaten there - but we will when we go to the Big Island in Dec/Jan.  I did a search - and Yvonne wrote this about Luke's - see below.
Marsha

Dining At Luke's 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

We had a late lunch/early dinner there yesterday, using the Restaurant.com dining certificate. It was very good. I'll be writing up a full review in my IgoUgo journal but for now, I thought I'd let my friends here know how it went.

We arrived a little after 4:00pm, too early for dinner so it was lunch menu options for us. That actually worked out well. We started with calamari ($10) which was outstanding! DH had a french dip ($10) and I had the 6oz angus burger ($9). David said his sandwich was outstanding. While my burger was also very good, there were some seasonings that didn't quite agree with me. I had heartburn well into the night. But I must again say, the taste was delicious! Both sandwiches were served with your choice of fries or one of several other options.

We ended dinner splitting a wonderful piece of homemade banana cream pie ($6) that was heavenly. We both had iced tea to drink which was a mango flavored tea. Also very good.

The total meal came to $39 less the $25 dining certificate. With tip, we spent a total of just $24 for our meal.

About the restaurant itself . . . they have been open just three or four months. They are located less than a block from the Hwy 270/Hwy 250 intersection on Hwy 250. It is very airey with all of the windows opened with a wonderful cross breeze. We asked to be seated in the front by the window with the view of a huge banyon tree across the street.

They only serve dinner until 9pm. After that, they have live music in the Tiki Lounge (blues were on the schedule last night) . . . during which they do serve pizza and pupus.

We would recommend this nice find off the beaten path and may go there again during this trip!

p.s. When I do my IgoUgo journal review, there will be photos attached so you can see what we ate 
__________________
Yvonne
TimeshareVon's Homepage





ati2d said:


> So, anyway...........is the restaurant any good, or not? Would it be worth getting a certificate for?


----------



## gstepic (Nov 1, 2007)

*Thanks for the review*

The review was helpful and reminded me to make certain we don't forget to take our supply of "Tums" (I swear in my older years even water gives me indigestion!). 

Gary


----------

